# question about rests



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

i was lookin to upgrade to a fall out rest due to the fact that my arrows fall in between the 2 prongs of my current rest which they didnt o last year. Can that be fixed?

So whats a good rest to put on a fred bear buckmaster BTR-32?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Whisker Biscuit, everything else is obselete!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

There are a lot of rests on the market. The drop-away is very popular right now even on hunting bows. The Wisker Biscuit is very good and reliable. It's hard to say what is the best, you just have to try a few and see what is the best for you.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can get that fixed. On my new Hoyt I have a Schaeffer(SP?) rest and twice my arrows have been slipping through while shooting. I went into the shop and my screw had stripped out. So they replaced it and today it slipped again. I think it's because he made the 2 prongs too wide when he put the new one on. It surprises me too cuz these guys who do my stuff are great and the rest is $110.Anyways so I adjusted the angle of them and now my arrows dont slip and it is shooting great. It took some time sighting in after adjusting the angle but it shoots wonderful. It is a great rest i think i've just had bad luck with it but now it is awesome.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

eherzy12,
I must be in my bad luck slump right now with my new drop away. I just got one of them new NAP Smartrests and am having nothing but problems with it. First of all, they are touchy to set up to where it drops fast enough so your fletching does not hit it. Mine was hitting it so bad it was wrecking my fletching and causing part of the rest to fly off. Got that fixed, but then it started sounding like I was shooting a 30yr old bow. Now, I think were back to the fletching hitting it again. My next rest will be a whisker biscuit.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the biscuit. Of all the rests I've tried the Biscuit is the best by far, in my opinion.


----------

